# beading router bit for shaker peg rack recommendations ???



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all,
I am going to start on some shaker peg boards and I am looking for your recommendations on the best beading bit for the traditional look. Source and model # would be helpful…Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

David at Infinity Tools has a selection here.

I notice some are on sale-great timing!

I have used a lot of his router bits and numerous saw blades and they're all top quality, professional grade stuff.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have to echo Lee's opinion of Infinity. Great bit and blades. But for variety you can't beat Lee Valley.


----------



## mhein68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions.. But heres my problem.. I looked at those sites and I'm still not sure which bit to use… Most are edge beading with a bearing on the top.. This would not do shaker type beading on the flat of the board.. Or am I completly wrong??? Heres a picture I found on the web..Thanks!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Check out MLCS and see if they have anything to help.


----------



## hmwoodworks (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the Freud 99-024 beading bit for my Shaker Peg and coat racks.


----------

